# The Human Radio Accepting Requests! (Perfect Pitch & Tonal Memory)



## The Human Radio (Jul 30, 2020)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and I was looking for feedback for a new musical experiment that I am creating (sorta).

I possess strong tonal memory and perfect pitch, which allows me to sing complex orchestral passages. I use a combination of solfege singing and flute articulation as I do this. I do this either with eyes closed, or using a blindfold (to prove that I am not cheating by reading sheet music). I never liked the timber of my voice, so I have avoided singing until now.

Anyway, I wanted to solicit opinion from the musical community. I am going to name my YouTube channel, "The Human Radio." Like any radio, I am willing to accept (reasonable) requests. I also wonder whether it is possible to tackle the Guinness Records as "the man who memorized the largest number of symphonies."

This is a video of me singing Mozart's 40th Symphony, Molto Allegro section:





This is a video of me singing Bach's Flute Sonata, B Minor:





This is a video of me singing Brahms, Hungarian Dance:





Comments appreciated. I also welcome requests, like any radio. I am soon going to sing my first symphony, Sibelius 2nd.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Could you give a bit more detail on what you mean by a new musical experiment that you are creating?


----------



## The Human Radio (Jul 30, 2020)

mmsbls said:


> Could you give a bit more detail on what you mean by a new musical experiment that you are creating?


When I say "musical experiment", I mean this whole idea of singing orchestral passages on my YouTube Channel. I was hoping that people would make requests, i.e. "can you sing X" and I would upload videos of myself singing such passages. The lock-down is really boring.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

What lock-down ? And sorry , I donut participate in U-tube . Your reality ? tis in no way universal . Please articulate music in words . Yes , tis difficult . Even the masters fall short .


----------



## The Human Radio (Jul 30, 2020)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> What lock-down ? And sorry , I donut participate in U-tube . Your reality ? tis in no way universal . Please articulate music in words . Yes , tis difficult . Even the masters fall short .


I am confused by this response, I guess.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The Human Radio said:


> I am confused by this response, I guess.


Do not be alarmed in any way. You are not alone.


----------



## The Human Radio (Jul 30, 2020)

Is it really that strange? I am basically singing orchestral passages for solfege training.


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Cool, for a challenge, you could try Cassandra’s Dream Song by Brian Ferneyhough


----------

